# steel SS 29er frames, 2016-17 edition



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

what's out there? it looks like a lot of companies are dropping their raddest bikes for a lot of 650b/crabon hoopla.

*bonus question: is a "650-plus" frame really just a 29er frame with ample tire clearance, or is there something different about that size?


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

Surly Karate Monkey
Surly Krampus
Surly Ogre
Niner ROS 9
Niner ROS 9 Plus
Niner SIR 9
Vassago Jabberwocky
Vassago Verhauen

650b and 29 are different but sometime you can get away with putting either wheel in either frame.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Add, of course, the Soma Juice.

650b+ (27.5+) is going to almost certainly be a Boost equipped/compatible frame, and it will have much wider chain and seat stays, and get into an area where you might experience calf rub on the seat stays. That said, they should mostly support being run as 29ers.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

buell said:


> Surly Karate Monkey
> Surly Krampus
> Surly Ogre
> Niner ROS 9
> ...


^ 3 or 4 of those are 29+ and shouldn't be included in the list IMO.

the new Jabber is 29+ but i think it can be run as 29er. they did make the chainstays much shorter though :thumbsup:. now if they would just make it in an XL... Vassago, why oh why won't you make XL frames??? I'd already own a Verhauen.

is the Monocog still available? Charge Cooker still available? Ritchey P29 still available? Spot Rocker still available? Jamis Dragon is dead, or rather 650b now. Karate Monkey is B+.

On One Inbread, Gravity G29, Kona Unit (B+), Canfield Nimble 9, Chumba Stella, Gunnar Ruffian, Carver 420 (Ti), Chromag ?,

short list. what's a retro grouch to do?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

State Pulsar


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Kona Honzo ST, can't believe i forgot that one.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Salsa Fargo is still there, can run the gamut from 650B to 29 to 29+

Cotic Solaris sports a Reynolds 853 tubeset for a reasonable price.

Most of Advocate Cycles bikes are Steel and 29er.

Voodoo still makes a steel 29er if you can find one.

REEB out of Colorado is making sweet True Temper OX platinum frames and full builds if you've got some money to throw around.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Doesn't State have some sort of one size fits all kinda thing goin' on?

The Advocate Hayduke is a 29er, but it seems most are running B+, you can get SS plates. Chromag Surface is a 29er, but not SS I think and the stylus is a 650b.

jm beat me to the Advocate punch. The Lorax is not really a 29er, but does use the same rim dia.  The Watchman is the fatty, but obviously can be run with the 29er rim and tire. I'm not sure about the Seldom Seen, but something is nagging at me that it's 650b. 

Cotic ftw, for me at least, since I'm stupid about Reynold's and 853 beats the 725 of Advocate. Well, maybe.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Genesis Longitude


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I just emailed Canfield. They have two medium red 2106 Nimble 9s left. On clearance for $500. I kind of wanted one, but I am over it. Go get em!


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

Cotic Solaris sports a Reynolds 853 tubeset for a reasonable price.

I've thought about this frame as one of the best slacker geo's 29er's that comes in high end steel.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

"Cotic Solaris" what am i missing? is that frame SSable? it just looks like a standard dropout frame with a threaded BB. 2 or 3 people have mentioned it. i skimmed the description and specs twice and saw nothing that indicated SS capability. someone explain it to the dum dum.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

GiantTurd said:


> Jamis DragonSlayer


boost rear hub


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is my list of those no longer available. There seems to be an ongoing list of steel 29er single speed frames that are being discontinued every year. 

Charge Cooker-RIP
KHS Solo-RIP
Haro Mary-RIP
Raleigh XXiX-RIP
Redline Monocog/Flight-RIP
Salsa El Mariachi-RIP
Trek Sawyer-RIP
Jamis Dragon-RIP
GT Peace-RIP
Rocky Mountain Hammer-RIP
Marin Pine Mountain-RIP
SE Racing Stout-RIP
Ritchey P-29-RIP
Voodoo Soukri-RIP


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Add Transition TransAM to the DQ list


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)

The Gunnar Ruffian is a sweet 29er ride...


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Canfield offers 142 and 148 sliding dropouts for the Nimble9.


----------



## jten9 (Apr 8, 2010)

Some great rides listed here that have been unfortunately discontinued 👎

Fwiw, Voodoo is coming back to the US with an updated line. A new Dambala w/853 tubes was on display at interbike, although it is a plus/29er hybrid also.

I still ride a Soukri... 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Jones Plus.
Jones Spaceframe


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> "Cotic Solaris" what am i missing? is that frame SSable? it just looks like a standard dropout frame with a threaded BB. 2 or 3 people have mentioned it. i skimmed the description and specs twice and saw nothing that indicated SS capability. someone explain it to the dum dum.


I think you're right, I went with the assumption that it was SS without a tensioner since it was mentioned by another poster. In defense, you can make anything an SS


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Singular Swift.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

I love my Monkey ops so much I ran down and bought an extra frame the day they announced the new monkey details. I should be set for awhile. My ***** and moan is I miss the old days when everything was somewhat interchangeable mountain ,road,cross square taper bottom brackets and 1/8 head sets that lasted for ever and never creaked.
There is very little in the new bike world that interests me at all..... I guess im officialy a retro grouch.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dbhammercycle said:


> I think you're right, I went with the assumption that it was SS without a tensioner since it was mentioned by another poster. In defense, you can make anything an SS


so, since I'm not thrilled with current offerings, i've been broadening my search and have begun to compromise on certain things. a couple weeks ago while on a MTB trip to Raystown Lake PA (AWESOME) i ran into a SSer on a standard dropout frame with a ghost ring. i've seen them before, mostly in photo's, but never really given it much thought. it is a pretty clever, simple way to tension the chain. it almost has me thinking i can just buy any frame i please and get rolling again. he said it was remarkably trouble free. i think it's cool, i'd rather have sliders for a dedicated SS, but it got me thinking...



fixgeardan said:


> There is very little in the new bike world that interests me at all..... I guess im officialy a retro grouch.


yay, another grouch. maybe we should start a club and exclude all modern manufacturers who don't make cool steel frames from joining. "take your stupid PF and boost and stick it where the sun don't shine!"


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

There is a retro grouch group on mtbr. It doesn't do anything.

I am too young to be a retro grouch, but I totally get where they are coming from. I can't buy a new frame these days. Surly seems to be the only company that fits the budget/retro/ relevant niche.


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

I know this thread is for ss specific frames. But I think you kind of limit yourself with that. I ended up using a
WI eccentric hub for my frame, it has worked great so far.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

good point. just about any frame can be SS if you are willing to do something with the hub, a tensioner, etc. I might have to go that route because I just built a new wheel around a nice hub. 

my best option would be a hanger-mounted tensioner because a BB-mounted one would not play nice with my oval ring. I would prefer not to do that, but from the look of things, it's slim pickins. add to that my desire for a 44mm headtube and a sub-17" chainstay, and it's even slimmer.

EBB's have been discussed to death, I will need to look into those. I have been against those, but I might open up to one.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> EBB's have been discussed to death, I will need to look into those. I have been against those, but I might open up to one.


I started looking at the Niner SIR 9 because i found a good deal on a frame, which has since been sold. I'm a sucker for high end steel. it seems some people are having success with certain EBB's. split shell, Niner bio-centric II, wheels manufacturing, PS, Bushnell, Phil Wood, idk. i haven't bothered to read about the different systems but the frame got my attention. 853 tubing with DZB downtube, yum.

it's certainly not my first choice but if the right deal came along i would strongly consider it.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I wasn't familiar with the ghost ring concept, looks interesting, but I'd be skeptical until I saw one in action. That said, I have a WI Eric's eccentric Eno disc that I will be building into a wheel soon, I hope, that will go on RMB Blizzard. I like the no tensioner look and have been a fan of the Eno freewheel for a while so it's a natural progression. 

earworm, IIRC you had a WUSS, what frame are you running the eccentric with? If my memory is incorrect, it's probably the retro grouch in me...


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

EBBs get a lot of hate on MTBR, but they're not a deal breaker for me. Lots of advantages over sliders: brainless chain tension adjustment, guaranteed straight rear wheel, super clean look, ability to convert certain non-SS frames to SS, and ability to customize your bottom bracket height a bit (which is more handy than ever considering the assortment of 27.5+, 29, 29+, and various fork lengths). I've had a couple EBBs and haven't had them slip (granted, I'm in super dry climate and am not a powerful rider). Biocentric 2 is very well regarded. Yes, they F'up the reach and seat tube angle, which is definitely a negative, but I can work around that if need be. I'll take a BioCentric 2 over Surly dropouts.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

4130 Natch!!! I love cheap black steel. That explains the 6 Surlys and a Jones in the garage.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

I have had one creak issue from improperly installing an EBB on my ROS, but I reinstalled it and paid closer attention to the details and have had no issues. I am a fan of the latest iteration of Niners EBB.


----------



## noisebloom (Nov 5, 2015)

djembe975 said:


> Here is my list of those no longer available. There seems to be an ongoing list of steel 29er single speed frames that are being discontinued every year.
> 
> Charge Cooker-RIP
> KHS Solo-RIP
> ...


I think it's a shame many of these bikes are no longer available. I wish Redline, at least, would keep the Monocog in their stable, but no, they appear to have lost their interest in larger bikes.


----------



## latte1973 (May 17, 2016)

garcia said:


> I have had one creak issue from improperly installing an EBB on my ROS, but I reinstalled it and paid closer attention to the details and have had no issues. I am a fan of the latest iteration of Niners EBB.


Yeah, I have a newer Sir9 and have had very few issues with the ebb. I did have some creaking when I first got the bike but some pipe compound stopped all that. It is super easy to tension the chain even when out on the trail, provided I have a multi-tool. I don't even lose chain tension much.


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

dbhammercycle said:


> I wasn't familiar with the ghost ring concept, looks interesting, but I'd be skeptical until I saw one in action. That said, I have a WI Eric's eccentric Eno disc that I will be building into a wheel soon, I hope, that will go on RMB Blizzard. I like the no tensioner look and have been a fan of the Eno freewheel for a while so it's a natural progression.
> 
> earworm, IIRC you had a WUSS, what frame are you running the eccentric with? If my memory is incorrect, it's probably the retro grouch in me...


I've got a production privee oka now, my bike rack fell with my SASS on it. It dented the downtube ? 
I changed the bearings in my eno once, it's easily done. Great hub imo, the only downside is you have to adjust your brake position some depending on the position of your hub.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i gotta say this thread disappoints me. i was hoping a few people would reveal a couple options i didn't know existed. nope. it just confirms the sad truth that options are limited and they're disappearing fast.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

How about the return of the Dambala 853? Pretty cool.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> i gotta say this thread disappoints me. i was hoping a few people would reveal a couple options i didn't know existed. nope. it just confirms the sad truth that options are limited and they're disappearing fast.


Try looking for a 26er SS, that's not a dirt jumper and has XC geo. I just hope my MUSS will last, or I'll have to get a 1x1.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> Try looking for a 26er SS, that's not a dirt jumper and has XC geo. I just hope my MUSS will last, or I'll have to get a 1x1.


try looking for any 26er that's not a dirt jumper. that ship has sailed! 29er SS bikes might be a niche, but at least it's a relatively modern niche.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> try looking for any 26er that's not a dirt jumper. that ship has sailed! 29er SS bikes might be a niche, but at least it's a relatively modern niche.


You definitely got me there...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Spot Rocker

Advocate Hayduke and Seldom Seen

Stooge Cycles 29er

Kona Unit

Chumba Stella


And yes, most 27+ bikes can take 29 wheels.

Also, any frame that uses a PF30 or BB30 BB can be easily turned into a singlespeed with an EBB adapter.


----------



## Mr. Blue Sky (Mar 5, 2008)

On One Inbred. Has horizontal dropouts, great handling and cheap even with shipping from the U.K. Ipicked one up for $179, got a sweet carbon fork for $107 and paid $79 shipping. It arrived in 4 days. Prior to this I've had a Monocog, then monocog Flite, a Surly 1x1(27.5 experiment), an aluminum monocog flite AL.... The on one is my favorite of all those.


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> State Pulsar


I am interested in this frame but can't seem to find the geo chart or anything for it. Seems really affordable but I am not about to take a gamble on a frame I haven't even seen geo for.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Pulsar SS 29er Mountain Bike & Off Road Bikes | State Bicycle Co.

click on "size chart and specs"


----------



## DualRollers (Apr 24, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> Pulsar SS 29er Mountain Bike & Off Road Bikes | State Bicycle Co.
> 
> click on "size chart and specs"


Wow... I am special. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Advocate Hayduke Seems like it would be a heaven frame? Any one built one ?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

so i'm searching around and come across the Stanton Sherpa 853. size is good, SS or TA dropouts, 853, threaded BB, all looks good. i get to the geo, ETT good, chainstay length good, I'm thinking "this is it, my search is over. this is exactly what i want." HTA 67.5 :madman::madman: AAHHH so close.

https://www.stantonbikes.com/product/sherpa-853-next-gen/

so, I'm wondering, what if i put a shorter rigid fork on it? the geo was based on a 500mm A-C. the BB drop is only 50mm so if it came down a bit that'd be totally fine. what about an angled headset? do they make those that work in a less slack orientation?

ideally i would like to get to 70 degree HTA. is that a reasonable goal with a 465mm fork and an angled headset?


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

yup,after looking around at whats out there i've settled on getting a kona unit which i will build up as a ss b+ but i will get a standard rear hub and use a spacer kit and i already have 3 sets of 29er wheels for my karate monkey that will fit so it seemed like a no-brainer...would love another surly,but im knot interested in knot-boost...


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> so i'm searching around and come across the Stanton Sherpa 853. size is good, SS or TA dropouts, 853, threaded BB, all looks good. i get to the geo, ETT good, chainstay length good, I'm thinking "this is it, my search is over. this is exactly what i want." HTA 67.5 :madman::madman: AAHHH so close.
> 
> https://www.stantonbikes.com/product/sherpa-853-next-gen/
> 
> ...


Cane Creek has a calculator on website where you can put in all the info and find out. Coming from my old GT Peace SS 9r to ROS9, can't think of a situation where I'd want to go back to that steep HTA.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

socal_jack said:


> Cane Creek has a calculator on website where you can put in all the info and find out. Coming from my old GT Peace SS 9r to ROS9, can't think of a situation where I'd want to go back to that steep HTA.


hmm, thanks for the CC calculator info. according to the calculator i can get about 1 degree back, and the shorter fork would get me close enough i believe. I just wonder if a 470-480 fork would be better or more reasonable?

my local trails are tight, technical, tree lined, often benched trails with steep ups and downs. nimble, quick steering XC bikes do really well through those sections. I will also use this frame for racing so I don't want a slack "AM hardtail". it will have a rigid fork and the focus of this bike will be climbing, not descending.

good info, I'm curious to hear what others think about this potential setup? thanks


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> hmm, thanks for the CC calculator info. according to the calculator i can get about 1 degree back, and the shorter fork would get me close enough i believe. I just wonder if a 470-480 fork would be better or more reasonable?
> 
> my local trails are tight, technical, tree lined, often benched trails with steep ups and downs. nimble, quick steering XC bikes do really well through those sections. I will also use this frame for racing so I don't want a slack "AM hardtail". it will have a rigid fork and the focus of this bike will be climbing, not descending.
> 
> good info, I'm curious to hear what others think about this potential setup? thanks


Have similar trails down san diego way called Tunnels, riding thru live/scrub oaks literally, hands, feet & head are in play at all times. Used to run with 70 deg and 720 bars, now on slack and 780s and prefer that but as always YMMV


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

*OneSpeed* said:


> what about an angled headset? do they make those that work in a less slack orientation?


I've been using a works components headset to slacken a bike, their instructions mention running them backwards to steepen a head angle. they make a 2 deg set, that would get you pretty close?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

add the Pipe Dream Cycles Skookum to the discontinued list. (they still have 16" frames available if anyone is looking) looks like it was a nice frame, Reynolds 853 and surprisingly low price!

Cotic Solaris is available in medium and large only.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> ^ 3 or 4 of those are 29+ and shouldn't be included in the list IMO.
> 
> the new Jabber is 29+ but i think it can be run as 29er. they did make the chainstays much shorter though . now if they would just make it in an XL... Vassago, why oh why won't you make XL frames??? I'd already own a Verhauen.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately redline is no longer making or supporting mountain bikes. I have a 2014 Monocog Flight, tried getting a geared slider for it to do a monster cross conversion. Can't find that single part so now I'm selling the Monocog. Too bad, it's a great bike, just need something more versatile right now

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

MinesPunk said:


> I have a 2014 Monocog Flight, tried getting a geared slider for it to do a monster cross conversion. Can't find that single part so now I'm selling the Monocog.


what size?


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> what size?


19". I am 6'1" with a 34" inseam. Fits me very well

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I rode a SIR 9 for a couple of years. More recently, I've ridden two custom steel frames with Paragon's:

Got a Waltworks a while back and it is a total blast (148 or 142 rear is no problem- I tend to like 142 because I can swap in that axle w/o building yet another wheel set).

Out of curiosity and extra disposable income, I recently got a Chris King Cielo frame too.

Both the CK and Walt frames are awesome. I've got them setup with carbon forks and 3" front tires.

Steel is real, custom is real-errr


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

MinesPunk said:


> Unfortunately redline is no longer making or supporting mountain bikes. I have a 2014 Monocog Flight, tried getting a geared slider for it to do a monster cross conversion. Can't find that single part so now I'm selling the Monocog. Too bad, it's a great bike, just need something more versatile right now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Paragon sliders should work. Paragon will tell you that their sliders are not made for anything other than Paragon "dropouts," but they should work and are readily 
available.


----------



## MinesPunk (Jul 25, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> Paragon sliders should work. Paragon will tell you that their sliders are not made for anything other than Paragon "dropouts," but they should work and are readily
> available.


That's what I have researched, looks like I will need to shim them to make them fit properly. Going to convert it to single speed monster crossed first, might try drop bars. If I like the geo in that configuration I will add gears, if not then I'm selling the bike. Need this thing to tow my twin toddlers on dirt roads

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

My 2014 XL Salsa El Mariachi just cracked. I found this thread in my search for something similar and am not encouraged. Here are my boxes:

Steel.
SS, where I won't have to mess with the rear break every time I change gears.
Will accept the wheels and fork off of my dead El Mar.
Keep the HTA around 70-71 degrees, which rules out the Surly KM.
Avoid EBB. Goodbye Niner SIR.
EDIT: Avoid press-fit BB. English threaded, please.
Will last. My El Mar only had 1500 miles on it... Whispers of the Soma Juice cracking do not fill me with confidence.
Fits. The Jabberwocky Large _might_ fit, but I am 6'2.5" with a 36" inseam.
A larger than 27.2mm seat-tube would be a bonus.

I feel lost.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

major bummer. Limited options for us tall guys. The Vassago is going to be a hair too small for you IMO. I contacted them a while back (I'm 6'3") and came close to buying, but I've previously ridden a couple 20" frames that were too small and I'm much happier on a bigger/properly sized frame so I ultimately decided against it. I still wish they would do XL's. 

What's your budget? The Carver Ti 420 comes close, same with the Kona Raijin Ti. Though those prices are the same as a custom steel frame, which I just had one built myself because after a year of looking for an XL steel SS frame I couldn't find anything I liked. 

Otherwise, I'd look for another El Mar, Kona Unit, older KM, etc. Otherwise you will have to make some compromises somewhere, like EBB, boost spacing, or something.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

I love my Spot Rocker.

Single speed and belt w/o messing with brakes, yep

What wheels and fork do you have? The frame is boost, but I use 142x12 with a problem solvers boost adapter ($20)

HTA 70*, yep, if you are running a 480mm fork (or 100mm w/ 20% sag)

No EBB, yep

Threaded BB, yep

Will last..... I hope so

36" inseam, yep, comes in an XL

Larger than 27.2, yep, 30.9

Spot nearly always has a 15% off coupon code, still not cheap, but its a very high quality 853 frame.


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

Major bummer! Salsa of course does not have any replacement frames, and came back with a $475 credit towards ''something''. Which are limited to my LBS's brands: Kona, Salsa, Surly, Transition, Moots, and probably some others. But there aren't any bikes in stock! Kono Honza ST, Surly Karate Monkey, Salsa Timberjack (not that I would want that), Kona Unit, all out of stock. My LBS has a 2016 Transition TransAm, but I would need a new rear wheel, fork, and it is much more slack than I want.

Woe. It's like I am going to be a roadie all summer.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

frito_mosquito said:


> ...
> Will accept the wheels and fork off of my dead El Mar.
> Keep the HTA around 70-71 degrees, which rules out the Surly KM.
> Avoid EBB. Goodbye Niner SIR.


What fork are you using? The geo numbers on some frames might be based on a fork that might longer than what you have in mind.

People have their reasons for hating EBBs but the Biocentric II on my ROS9 has been just fine.


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

mack_turtle said:


> What fork are you using? The geo numbers on some frames might be based on a fork that might longer than what you have in mind.
> 
> People have their reasons for hating EBBs but the Biocentric II on my ROS9 has been just fine.


I am just using the stock fork from the 2014 El Mar. Which I think is this one, AC 468mm and 45mm offset. I hesitate to use a shorter fork than recommended, or is that not really a big deal?

My EBB reservations are the usual ones: creaking, slipping, etc. Ovalizing. Changing geometry when adjusting tension. How many gears can you run on the same chain?

The Niner SIR checks a lot of boxes. I would need a new rear wheel, possibly a new fork. But the geometry looks right. A larger diameter seat-tube would be a bonus (which I see is available on the ROS9, but is the ROS9 is too slack for a rigid?).

Not that my LBS carries Niner anyway!


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

Black Squirrel said:


> I love my Spot Rocker.
> 
> Single speed and belt w/o messing with brakes, yep
> 
> What wheels and fork do you have? The frame is boost, but I use 142x12 with a problem solvers boost adapter ($20)


Can these be run with a chain? I change gears a lot and it seems that is more difficult with a belt? I have 135mm QR rear wheel now, but it is looking more and more like I will have to get a new wheel no matter what. But the Boost spacing would require new crank too, eh?


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> What's your budget?
> ...
> Otherwise, I'd look for another El Mar, Kona Unit, older KM, etc. Otherwise you will have to make some compromises somewhere, like EBB, boost spacing, or something.


My budget is flexible, but probably not into titanium levels. And would there be something weird about a rigid titanium mountain bike?

Any thoughts on where to look for a used frame? I already checked out MTBR classifieds, PinkBike, Ebay, and Bicycle Exchange :S


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

I think the broken Soma Juice is probably a fluke. I'm notoriously hard on frames and 3 years in, mine is still fine. I think the important thing is to be honest about how you'll be riding the bike. Is your style more suited to the Juice, or is it more suited to something like a Nimble 9? I know it's tough when something you're used to breaks and you have to replace it. Sometimes that's like a leap of faith, especially with these steel frames that you simply won't see unless you run across someone else riding one. Thing is, you got lucky with the last frame, in terms of falling in love with it. You can get lucky again. Just set your requirements for the frame, figure out what's out there that matches up, narrow that list down on rational thought, then pull the trigger on something left on it.


----------



## KCHT (May 1, 2008)

My soma analog just broke at the headtube after 2.5 years of riding. The weld cracked, the headtube cracked, and the downtube cracked. Same thing happened to another guys analog here in town. Soma hooked up a brand new Bside for free so thats cool.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

frito_mosquito said:


> Can these be run with a chain? I change gears a lot and it seems that is more difficult with a belt? I have 135mm QR rear wheel now, but it is looking more and more like I will have to get a new wheel no matter what. But the Boost spacing would require new crank too, eh?


Yes you can use a chain or belt without issue. I run mine geared. I use a 142x12 hub with a boost adapter, and I use a standard XT 1x crank. There is plenty of room for the chain ring.

What rear hub do you have, maybe you can just swap axles?


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

Black Squirrel said:


> Yes you can use a chain or belt without issue. I run mine geared. I use a 142x12 hub with a boost adapter, and I use a standard XT 1x crank. There is plenty of room for the chain ring.
> 
> What rear hub do you have, maybe you can just swap axles?


I have the stock hub from the 2014 El Mar, which is a rebranded Formula hub. If I recall correctly, it cannot be converted to 142 TA.


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

Cotharyus said:


> I think the broken Soma Juice is probably a fluke. I'm notoriously hard on frames and 3 years in, mine is still fine. I think the important thing is to be honest about how you'll be riding the bike. Is your style more suited to the Juice, or is it more suited to something like a Nimble 9? I know it's tough when something you're used to breaks and you have to replace it. Sometimes that's like a leap of faith, especially with these steel frames that you simply won't see unless you run across someone else riding one. Thing is, you got lucky with the last frame, in terms of falling in love with it. You can get lucky again. Just set your requirements for the frame, figure out what's out there that matches up, narrow that list down on rational thought, then pull the trigger on something left on it.


Thanks for the encouragement. It has been a rough week.


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

KCHT said:


> My soma analog just broke at the headtube after 2.5 years of riding. The weld cracked, the headtube cracked, and the downtube cracked. Same thing happened to another guys analog here in town. Soma hooked up a brand new Bside for free so thats cool.


Good to hear Soma helped you out. Any idea why they only have dealers in the midwest?


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

dont think it was mentioned... RSD Big Chief fits the bill, very nimble 9-esque


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

frito_mosquito said:


> I am just using the stock fork from the 2014 El Mar. Which I think is this one, AC 468mm and 45mm offset. I hesitate to use a shorter fork than recommended, or is that not really a big deal?


I read somewhere that that fork was unique to that frame, with 45mm offset and an a-to-c of 483mm (got a tape measure?). This is also what Salsa's website lists. It should match well to most old school SS frames (as opposed to Honzo & friends), especially white or blue ones.


----------



## frito_mosquito (Mar 25, 2015)

Ryder1 said:


> I read somewhere that that fork was unique to that frame, with 45mm offset and an a-to-c of 483mm (got a tape measure?). This is also what Salsa's website lists. It should match well to most old school SS frames (as opposed to Honzo & friends), especially white or blue ones.


Yes that sounds right, thanks. I don't have the bike right now, it is at the shop.


----------

